# Demasoni Fight or Play?



## afishcionado (Feb 13, 2012)

I got 4 demasoni in a 72 gallon tank. They are approximately 3/4 inches. It's possible I have 4 males but the other 3 demasoni's colours
kinda come and go. The dominant one I guess just chases the 3 all over the place. I got smaller fish in the tank as well. 

It seems the dominant one is chasing only demasoni and leaving the smaller fish alone but I can't help worrying about them.

Is this chasing around normal behaviour?
Is there gonna be injury or death sooner or later?
Should I rehome 1or 2, which ones?

Thnx!


----------



## aprilspink (Sep 12, 2013)

I've had no luck with demasoni. I read that you should keep them in a group of 12 or more or the dominant one will pick off the others.


----------



## shotokan (Sep 21, 2013)

aprilspink said:


> I've had no luck with demasoni. I read that you should keep them in a group of 12 or more or the dominant one will pick off the others.


 they are best in a group of 12 or more


----------



## shotokan (Sep 21, 2013)

shotokan said:


> they are best in a group of 12 or more


if they are that small don't worry to much at 3/4 of an inch you said, lots of hidingh places and get more damasoni, females, possible you have all males, or all females, can dominate


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*demis*

You definitely should keep them in a group!

I've had yrs of experience keeping them, in fact getting back into them now, and going to purchase a group of them 12 - 15... The aggression needs to be more spread out over a large group of individuals.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Always check Cichlid Forum for the best cichlid info on the web.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/p_demasoni.php
--
Paul


----------



## afishcionado (Feb 13, 2012)

Thnx for the link Paul. Still debating whether to rehome or get more of them. I guess I'll just wait a little longer and see what happens.


----------

